# Had C-Section 14 days ago and NOW in pain?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi...can't tell if this is related to my c-section (did go back to my OB yesterday and he didn't seem to think it was from my c-section. did an internal exam and all felt fine and in place but said it could be ligament pain that i may have utnil my uterus moves back into place). thing is that i have this horrible pain that when it's full force, i can't walk, sit or do much of anything. i'm scared....can't tell if it's colon related...pain is very low on my left side. right around where your ovary would be....but doc checked for lumps and things and didn't feel anything. sometimes i feel really good. at times when good, i can lift my left leg up, when its not good and i'm in pain, i can't lift my left leg without being in excruiating pain.how do i know if this is something related to my c-section or my ibs? the pain does feel like my spasm pain i get with ibs but it never lasts for days....this pain started on tuesday-4 days ago! nothing seems to work...vicodin, my levsin for my spasms, motrin....NADA! i am so depressed...felt better the day after my c-section than i do now! this is my first baby and i just feel like i can't enjoy her or the holidays! anyone else have this with c-section and if so, how long did it last? thanks.heather


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Heather,How is that baby of yours doing? Did you have a boy or a girl? That must be so exciting to finally have the baby here, even if you are in pain now







From what I've read, many women get cramps as the uterus returns to its normal size, and apparently they can be pretty painful. I wonder if that is what you are experiencing?If you're not already on there, I recommend going on babycenter.com and posting in your birth board or other boards to see if other new moms had/are having similar experiences. It really helps me to see what others are going through at the same stage as I am


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi boxgirl. It's true that it takes a bit of time for the uterous to shrink back to size. There are many aches and pains related to post c-section. I've had three and it definately takes a while to even walk upright again. Movement can be especially painful. It's been a pretty short time for you, usually 4-6 weeks before things are semi-pain free. If you can ask for someone to help with the baby a little bit and rest when you can. Take care and congratulations!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Congrats on your new baby girl, boxgirl!I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well since your C-section. I never had one but I know it takes longer to recover than when having a baby vaginally.I pray you heal quickly and are able to enjoy your new baby.Hugs..Jeanne


----------

